

How I Discovered a Security Vulnerability in Twitter - ttol
http://waynechang.com/2011/02/02/how-i-discovered-a-security-vulnerability-in-twitter/

======
pun279
Thank god i never leave my private info in the comments of support tickets.
Lets hope all this funding twitter has will help patch this stuff up quick!

Thanks for making this known to the public!

~~~
ttol
Once I got a hold of someone at Twitter, it was very easy to work with them to
solve this issue. +1 for twitter staff

------
speek
I've heard stories about companies being responsive re: feedback, but I had no
clue that twitter was so awesome about it.

Neat exploit, too.

~~~
ttol
Yea, it's crazy that twitter actually has staff to respond to all support
tickets. 100-200 per hour gets submitted.

